

Angela Merkel argues against net neutrality, calls for special access fast lane - r0h1n
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/6/7345219/angela-merkel-argues-against-net-neutrality-calls-for-special-access

======
hackerjam
wow. how disappointing. and her justification is???

don't the powers-that-be realize the unintended conseqences of their actions.
that we're in a period of transition (for real) and if elected politicians
continue to accommodate corporations that have a vested interest in shackling
and turning the "internet" into an appliance, they will expedite the adoption
of p2p and decentralized technologies. the very same technologies (think:
blockchain) that are predicted to bring about their own demise.

i just read a few of days ago that the g20 has adopted a set of new rules [1]
-- that should there be another financial meltdown -- they will take (not
borrow) their customers deposits and pension funds to cover their losses.

and if memory serves me correctly, when the cypriot economy tanked [2] and
they declared that they were going to seize depositor funds, > $100k , the
fall out from that action alone, gave a big impetus for investors to start
switching out of fiat currencies and into bitcoin.

our leadership is (or at least, on the surface, appears to be) so out of
touch. has it always been this way and little folks, like myself, are just now
noticing or are we living at warp speed and there is no room for error, must
less, time for reflection.

[1] [http://ellenbrown.com/2014/12/01/new-rules-cyprus-style-
bail...](http://ellenbrown.com/2014/12/01/new-rules-cyprus-style-bail-ins-to-
hit-deposits-and-pensions/)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012%E2%80%9313_Cypriot_financi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012%E2%80%9313_Cypriot_financial_crisis)

